# underground work deck work



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well a few photos of job


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

If does not look look like those excavations would meet the OSHA requirements.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well a few photos of job


That re-bar is leg killer..:laughing:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> If does not look look like those excavations would meet the OSHA requirements.



Theres two duck banks on each side of the one were installing and there hot . Next time we do one will have you come out and put plates in the hole . 
Plus theres fiber optic conduits running on each side in this manhole there is data fiber and high voltage in this hole each side . It was 12 hours to cut open install conduit core drill 6 six inch two 2 inch and put the street back and pave . 100 feet of road and not your normal dirt found in your back yard it doesnt cave in .


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

That looks fun!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never seen fittings like in the first pic.. looks like 3" going in twin 1".. :blink::blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I've never seen fittings like in the first pic.. looks like 3" going in twin 1".. :blink::blink:


That is the light from the camera flash.

look closer..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

B4T said:


> I've never seen fittings like in the first pic.. looks like 3" going in twin 1".. :blink::blink:


 Made me do a double-take, too: It's a transition to EMT. The reflection makes it look like two pipes.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> If does not look look like those excavations would meet the OSHA requirements.


 
What I was thinking - didn't see any type shoring in the second pic


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

A few more inside work


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> If does not look look like those excavations would meet the OSHA requirements.


I second that


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well a few more ruff in walls looking down while working .


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Definitely want to be on the same page as the rod busters. Hate to try to sneak one in later.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Gubbamint or private funds?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Definitely want to be on the same page as the rod busters. Hate to try to sneak one in later.


Funny you said that on this job hardly any drywall or studs its all solid concrete walls or block no expose conduit in any space overhead and theres only a few ceilings mostly expose steel painted structure or glass walls . 
If we miss one conduit we can not run it exposed anyplace no exceptions .
decks are 12 " 13" 14" 15 " thick you can not cross a conduit but once in the deck you can only run a conduit if it has 3 times the diameter from the next conduit same size . You can only install a conduit in deck if it is no more the 1/3 the size of that deck . 
ACI rules there different then the NEC rules structural engineer is tuff on this project .


----------

